# Desperado II.



## arnisador (Aug 25, 2002)

Once Upon a Time in Mexico seems to have wrapped production. I haven't seen El Mariachi but enjoyed Desperado.

"Have I thanked you yet?
"No."
"I will."


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 2, 2002)

I LOVE that line!!

Also one of my favorites....
"Whats in the guitar case"?
"My guitar"

Of course, it looses that great Antonio accent but you get the jest!


7sm


----------



## arnisador (Sep 2, 2002)

They've been repeating it on HBO. I'm looking forward to number 2.


----------



## islandtime (Sep 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> 
> *They've been repeating it on HBO. I'm looking forward to number 2. *


.......................................................................

The opening scene with Steve Buscemi is one of the best in any film out there.

Rent El M and watch them back to back.. Robert Rodriguez shot that in a couple of block radius of his home town for so little money that Hollywood had to give him more to see what he would do.


Gene Gabel:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Sep 5, 2002)

I never saw "El Mariachi" but would like to see it.


----------

